# Dämpfer für LT 6.2



## Teddy112 (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir einen neuen Dämpfer für mein LT 6.2 zulegen.
Kann mann anstelle eines 200 x 50 mm auch einen 200 x 56 mm einbauen 
Ich spekuliere mit einem Manitou Evolver ISX-6 2010.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Indian Summer (23. Mai 2011)

Hi Christian

Gut, dass Du fragst, denn die Masse des Fluid LT-Dämpfer sind:

7.875" Dämpferlänge/2.25" Hub
200mm Dämpferlänge/57mm Hub

Somit ist der gewählte Manitou Dämpfer sogar der passende.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teddy112 (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo Fritz,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Es handelt sich um das Enduro LT 6.2 aus 2010, oder ist das gleich Fluid?

Also den Dämpfer 200 x 56 würdest du empfehlen?

Kannst du mir auch was zu den Buchsenmaßen sagen?

Ach so, Original Dämpfer ist der Monarch 3.1


----------



## daday (1. Juni 2011)

hey christian, in dem thread hier drunter steht im fluid lt wäre ein 200 * 50dämpfer drinnen - was stimmt denn jetzt? 

und welchen dämpfer würdest du denn empfehlen in dem rad?
bin mit dem dhx3 air äußerst unzufrieden!

lg peter


----------



## Teddy112 (2. Juni 2011)

Servus Peter,

ich bekomme nächste Woche den Manitou Evolver ISX-4 SPV Shock 2010 200x56
Werde berichten.

Gruß
Christian


----------

